
Turn Your Blog Into An iPad Native With PadPressed - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/27/turn-your-blog-into-an-ipad-native-with-padpressed/
======
jasonlbaptiste
Hey, this is a side project Andres, Myself, and Armando put together over the
past couple of months. Pretty much to scratch a need- we wanted our blogs to
function like native iPad apps without writing the native iPad app (I've been
writing more and Andres runs PulsoSocial). Armando has done some very cool
things with touch technology and JS libraries. He'll be on a bit if you guys
have questions on the tech end (he's also writing a more in depth tech post).

~~~
quizbiz
Job well done. I look forward to learning about the scripts that make it
happen.

~~~
armandososa
Hopefully I'll be packaging some of the niceties as reusable libraries.

------
BrianAnderson
I am really struggling with some of the comments on TC. Maybe I am naive, but
$50 is a drop in the bucket for the amount of time padpressed could save you
plus the increase of your brand affinity.

Given I am going to be launching a start-up soon that is a lot more expensive
than $50, wondering what the communities thoughts are.

Does the HN community feel $50 is too high, too low, or just right for
padpressed?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yeah, the overly one sided (good or bad) comments on TC or the net in general
don't hold much weight.

Our thought on initial pricing was this: People pay for Wordpress themes AND
plugins. This is somewhere in the middle. Woothemes charges $70 no problem,
wptouch pro is $30, and other advanced plugins can cost $100. Let's start with
$50. It's less than WooThemes, but more than wptouch pro.

~~~
BrianAnderson
Good to hear that I wasn't alone in that thinking!

I would be an interesting experiment in pricing. All things "iPhone" get
premium priced (except the amount a user is willing to pay for the app), so I
wonder if it could be priced higher, or if since the iPad distribution is much
lower, it will result in a lower price point.

Of course it is always easier to wonder when it is not your product that is
being impacted :)

------
bjplink
To start, I just want to say that I like the concept of this a lot. It's one
of those "Why didn't I think of this?" ideas.

But to be a little critical, the web site for it needs some work. It's too
heavy on the shadow effect for the text in the body and the menu. It's tough
to read.

I get that the plugin uses some high-end Javascript but maybe it's best left
for the plugin and not the promotional site. The screenshots inside the front
page slider are too small to be really useful and I wonder if you can get away
with just one long video instead of making me click and load six videos
separately.

~~~
chaosmachine
Yeah, I would kill that "black on black" shadow text ASAP, it's almost
unreadable without highlighting it.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
It was on my list and then I got caught up with the TechCrunch interview. I
basically recreated techcrunch in 30 minutes, installed padpressed,etc. for
the article. It actually has the shadow applied to all the text on the site,
so if I remove it there, it makes the rest work. Hence, my lazy ass needs to
create another style, apply that to the featured div, and voila, no more
shadow.

------
hartror
Great idea, must have been nice developing a theme without having to worry
about IE.

~~~
armandososa
I don't know why the downvotes. It is really amazing when you can work with
standards in a reliable way.

